# British expat community Nazare and surrounding area



## maria westerman

Hello,

My Family are very keen to move from the Uk to Caldas da Rainha, We understand this is not far from the coastal town Nazare. Does any one have any idea what the expat comunity is like in this area? We have 3 children and would like to meet other british expat families.

Thanks very much.

Maria.


----------



## vanrouge

We live in Nazare and have not met any other Brits living here yet. The cafe in the covered market is a meeting point for all internationals (whom speak English). Normal times is Friday 11.00am onwards.

We have Canadians, Finnish, German French and Dutch Living in Nazare all of them Speak English. Also a lot of the younger Portuguese speak some English. 

For a larger crowd of Brits try the cafe in San Martino, it's on the the sea front.

Hope this helps.


----------



## canoeman

2 ladies groups at Caldas da Rainha, contact UnionJacs at San Martino https://www.facebook.com/UnionJacs for local info


----------



## anapedrosa

There is also a monthly Jazz Expat gathering at the Sana Hotel in Caldas - search Meer Jazz on FaceBook for scheduled events.


----------



## maria westerman

vanrouge said:


> We live in Nazare and have not met any other Brits living here yet. The cafe in the covered market is a meeting point for all internationals (whom speak English). Normal times is Friday 11.00am onwards.
> 
> We have Canadians, Finnish, German French and Dutch Living in Nazare all of them Speak English. Also a lot of the younger Portuguese speak some English.
> 
> For a larger crowd of Brits try the cafe in San Martino, it's on the the sea front.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hi, Thank you so much for your reply its very much appreciated.
We are learning portugese but i guess it will take us a while to really get to grips with the language! we hope to set up a buisness but was unsure if we could get by if not many people spoke english! We are very happy to hear there is all nationalities who we can communicate with. We will be visiting very soon so very excited. Would you be able to recommend any schools or nurserys in Caldas da Rianha which i believe is 20 minute drive from nazare?? Thanks Again, Maria.


----------



## maria westerman

Thank you, we like a bit of jazz!


----------



## Janina k

vanrouge said:


> We live in Nazare and have not met any other Brits living here yet. The cafe in the covered market is a meeting point for all internationals (whom speak English). Normal times is Friday 11.00am onwards.
> 
> We have Canadians, Finnish, German French and Dutch Living in Nazare all of them Speak English. Also a lot of the younger Portuguese speak some English.
> 
> For a larger crowd of Brits try the cafe in San Martino, it's on the the sea front.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello Trevor

We spent 3/ 4 holidays a year in the Nazare area and spent most days in and around the town but not during the summer season. We found so many Brits in lots of bars it seemed like we where back in the UK lord knows what it's like in the summer season.

One thing that put use off was the amount of Brits and that's why we looked elseware and finally we settled in the Serpins area. Thankfully we don't bump into to many Brits around here but those we due bump onto are really nice. 

But if it's Brits you want you must keep away from the tourist bars and then you will find them.

Krystyna


----------



## maria westerman

Janina k said:


> Hello Trevor
> 
> We spent 3/ 4 holidays a year in the Nazare area and spent most days in and around the town but not during the summer season. We found so many Brits in lots of bars it seemed like we where back in the UK lord knows what it's like in the summer season.
> 
> One thing that put use off was the amount of Brits and that's why we looked elseware and finally we settled in the Serpins area. Thankfully we don't bump into to many Brits around here but those we due bump onto are really nice.
> 
> But if it's Brits you want you must keep away from the tourist bars and then you will find them.
> 
> Krystyna


Hi There,
My family and I arent partically looking for Brits but as we havent fully grapsed the language yet and plan to set up a buisness we are concerened there would be a huge problem with communication with people living in the area. Do you know how buisness is doing in centeral portugal?? heard its not so good??
Regards
Maria.


----------



## canoeman

Piece of string question afraid, yes business is doing bad all across Portugal which doesn't mean some aren't doing well, argument for any new business starting in recessionary times and surviving would then do well, but without some idea of your business plans difficult to give any sort of an answer, if it's aimed at Portuguese doubt you'd break into market, if it's aimed at expats not sufficient quantity, if it's aimed at holiday trade short season and very variable, if you must earn sufficient income from business venture to live then think and think again, research and research again


----------



## maria westerman

canoeman said:


> Piece of string question afraid, yes business is doing bad all across Portugal which doesn't mean some aren't doing well, argument for any new business starting in recessionary times and surviving would then do well, but without some idea of your business plans difficult to give any sort of an answer, if it's aimed at Portuguese doubt you'd break into market, if it's aimed at expats not sufficient quantity, if it's aimed at holiday trade short season and very variable, if you must earn sufficient income from business venture to live then think and think again, research and research again


Very good advise! We are aiming our buissness at Bars/resturants and hotels...offering stylish outside sail shades with a difference! Still a working idea at the mo! Also thought perhaps a buissness aimed at running childrens activities!


----------



## canoeman

Sorry but I'd say no to both, all areas of Portugal have established trade supplies businesses for bars, restaurants hotels plus you have the extra competition of the various cafe, drinks companies offering same, can't see that "sail shades with a difference" has enough extra going for it to make it viable.
Children extremely well catered to by family, creches, clubs etc and language, bureaucracy an immediate headache


----------



## robc

I have to agree with canoe on the shades front, most of the cafes and bars are "branded" either by the beer or coffee companies. 

Most unusual to see large expanses of plain parasols and such like around here. I am not saying there are not, I have seen some at Foz and Sao Martinho and Pedrogao etc. but not many, and I would urge you to do a massive amount of research before trying to start that business here.

As for speaking the language, stick with it and it will get there. Plus American is more widely spoken/understood than you may think.

HTH

Rob


----------



## maria westerman

canoeman said:


> Sorry but I'd say no to both, all areas of Portugal have established trade supplies businesses for bars, restaurants hotels plus you have the extra competition of the various cafe, drinks companies offering same, can't see that "sail shades with a difference" has enough extra going for it to make it viable.
> Children extremely well catered to by family, creches, clubs etc and language, bureaucracy an immediate headache


Thank you very much for your reply and helps so much. Oh well god knows what we will do for a living then!! Any suggestions? Im guessing employment is tough especially if your an expat!


----------



## maria westerman

robc said:


> I have to agree with canoe on the shades front, most of the cafes and bars are "branded" either by the beer or coffee companies.
> 
> Most unusual to see large expanses of plain parasols and such like around here. I am not saying there are not, I have seen some at Foz and Sao Martinho and Pedrogao etc. but not many, and I would urge you to do a massive amount of research before trying to start that business here.
> 
> As for speaking the language, stick with it and it will get there. Plus American is more widely spoken/understood than you may think.
> 
> HTH
> 
> Rob


Thank you for your reply, much appreciated. My husband and I are really determined to find a way to earn a living by setting up a buisness or find Employment that is obviously well paid but know through trying that its pot luck! My husband works in security industry and is senior level if you know of a company that he could contact to seek work that would make us feel a little less defeated. Thanks kindly.


----------



## canoeman

As an expat with limited Portuguese then breaking into a Portuguese market for employment or on your own really needs some niche skill or product, there are the same raft of Security companies here as UK with home security and increasing or apparently emerging market entity, but I would think that fluent PorPortugueseuld be reguired at all levels unless he could find a company targeting "expats" in which case dual language skills would be an advantage, but the main volume bulk of expats in a limited area will always be the Algarve


----------



## robc

maria westerman said:


> Thank you for your reply, much appreciated. My husband and I are really determined to find a way to earn a living by setting up a buisness or find Employment that is obviously well paid but know through trying that its pot luck! My husband works in security industry and is senior level if you know of a company that he could contact to seek work that would make us feel a little less defeated. Thanks kindly.


No worries about the reply, this is the place to ask the questions and do your finding out before you commit money and time to relocating.

With regards to seeking work then I think the best thing that you could do would be to come out to the area, out of season and have a look around to assess the possibilities of setting up a business or getting a job.

It is going to be tough to get a job, let alone a well paid one as there are just so many well educated locals who cannot find work. One local young man who works for us is a degree educated robotics engineer and has not had a full time job since graduating. His is not the only sad story, so be aware and come over with eyes wide open.

I think that is probably the best bit of advice I feel qualified to offer.

Rob


----------



## maria westerman

robc said:


> No worries about the reply, this is the place to ask the questions and do your finding out before you commit money and time to relocating.
> 
> With regards to seeking work then I think the best thing that you could do would be to come out to the area, out of season and have a look around to assess the possibilities of setting up a business or getting a job.
> 
> It is going to be tough to get a job, let alone a well paid one as there are just so many well educated locals who cannot find work. One local young man who works for us is a degree educated robotics engineer and has not had a full time job since graduating. His is not the only sad story, so be aware and come over with eyes wide open.
> 
> I think that is probably the best bit of advice I feel qualified to offer.
> 
> Rob


Yes I agree, we are leaving on a flight to portugal tomorrow, we are visiting family in Tomar, will do a lot of research as we are in the area a whole month.Let you know how we get on.:fingerscrossed:

Thanks kindly for your honesty.

Maria.


----------



## robc

Maria

You are most welcome, if there is additional help you need then just ask, someone here will be bound to know the answer or have the experience that you are looking for.

Hope the trip to Tomar goes well, the weather looks to be set fair, I think  so have a good one.

Rob


----------



## Maria Fenton

Hi Maria!

I am portuguese, but lived in the UK for about 20 years and was married to an English man (who died since we moved to Portugaln in 2008).

I live about 20 km north of Nazaré and about 5km from Batalha.
My husband loved snooker, and so I found him a snooker table on the internet, which we bought, since most bars around this area only have pool tables.

If you would like to visit, and play a game or two, you will be most wellcome (but will have to bring along someone to play with, as I don't play!).
I feel it is a pitty to have a table that's not being used.
In fact, if anyone else sees this post and wants to come over to play, please let me know!
It is free, I would just like to see the table beeing used, as I don't to sell it!

Hope you enjoy living in Portugal!

Best wishes!

Maria Fenton


----------



## siobhanwf

Hi Maria

Not far from you. We live near Rio Maior and are often up your way.


----------



## Maria Fenton

Hi Siobhán!

Well, if you would like to come over, please do!
Just let me know in a private message and I wil give you my contacts to make arragements.

I don't work at the moment, so I have plenty of free time (although there's always something to do in the house or the garden, somehow!).

Look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## Maria Fenton

P.S Please excuse my spelling mistakes! I am terrible at typing!


----------



## WEB852

*nazare*

Hello lovely people, 

We are Fam. of 5 (kids ages 1,8,10) and plan moving to Nazare. 

Can any recommend good school in the area? 
Any experience (good/bad) with the Int School CLIC (Mna Grande)?

All input/ feedback welcome.
Big thanks!!


----------



## lzrd2677

maria westerman said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Family are very keen to move from the Uk to Caldas da Rainha, We understand this is not far from the coastal town Nazare. Does any one have any idea what the expat comunity is like in this area? We have 3 children and would like to meet other british expat families.
> 
> Thanks very much.
> 
> Maria.


Hi Maria,
Check out this channel on YouTube. This American family live in Nazare and have lots and lots of videos filled with lots of information about moving, living, finding work to get you by, etc. They are a wealth of information. They have taken an early retirement from America but still lots of info that will surely help you. Good luck! 
(20) Buying a Home in Portugal | 9 Mistakes Foreigners Always Make - YouTube


----------



## Brightblue

lzrd2677 said:


> Hi Maria,
> Check out this channel on YouTube. This American family live in Nazare and have lots and lots of videos filled with lots of information about moving, living, finding work to get you by, etc. They are a wealth of information. They have taken an early retirement from America but still lots of info that will surely help you. Good luck!
> (20) Buying a Home in Portugal | 9 Mistakes Foreigners Always Make - YouTube


I love their channel, didn’t realise they were in Nazare. Great source of on the ground info.


----------

